
Fair.com gets $1B from BMW - gk1
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/20/flexible-car-ownership-marketplace-fair-com-nabs-up-to-1b-from-bmw-penske-and-sherpa-capital/
======
shaanr
In case anyone is interested: promo code SHAANR100 for $1,000 off start
payment until 10/31/17 (doesn't include taxes, fees, registration).

Disclosure: I work for Fair :)

------
troydavis
Clarification: the debt portion of “up to $1B” is from Sherpa Capital. An
unannounced but probably much smaller amount of equity was raised from BMW and
others.

